# [email protected]



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

B L O W O U T

26pt lead midway through the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I hate it when Eisley plays. Zarko as well but at least you can see the talent..

Hunter, Zarko, Eisley -> Utah gets within 25 although they were using their starters to do that.

81-66 at the end of the 3.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

4th quarter lineup

Hunter
Shirley
Zarko
Dial
Eisley

Unless I missed something they are on a 6-0 run.  4 points by Z, Z to Hunter for the dunk.


----------



## UtahJazz#1Fan (Jul 18, 2004)

Hmmm... The Jazz are using starters? Pheonix isnt? 

Hmm...

Oh yeah and its PRESEASON. Goodbye.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Hunter is killing Okur on OFFENSE  11 points in 12 minutes.

Btw, Lampe looks much better than Okur even at age 19. The only shots Okur made were layups when the Suns didn't get back on defense (in one instance because of arguing a call).


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UtahJazz#1Fan</b>!
> Hmmm... The Jazz are using starters? Pheonix isnt?
> 
> Hmm...
> ...


Umm yeah you played Boozer, Okur, Kirilenko and Arroyo for pretty much the entire 3rd quarter and at the end of it when the Suns were up 30 and had Eisley, Dial, Zarko etc in there.

100-61


----------



## UtahJazz#1Fan (Jul 18, 2004)

Spell it out I will.

P-R-E-S-E-A-S-O-N


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UtahJazz#1Fan</b>!
> Spell it out I will.
> 
> P-R-E-S-E-A-S-O-N


So why are you obviously pissed off.

Another dunk by Hunter.

40pt game

Shot clock expires on Okur.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Final score

Phoenix 108 Utah 67


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

41 points? Man, that's pretty ruthless..

Q has been having a pretty nice preseason, he and Stoudemire turned the ball over a lot tonight but I know one of Amare's was a three second call (lol), the team outside of those two and Nash had only 6 TO's for the game.

Kind of surprised we went small tonight, does anyone know who was playing PF defensively to start the game? I know Marion gets listed as the PF in those lineups, but I figured Johnson would be the one guarding the opposing team's power forward when we went small..

Zarko still sucks.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

NBA Boxscore has Quentin Richardson as starting C


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Zarko got 8 rebounds. His shooting is off, but if he can rebound and play defense on taller SF's, he might be useful. 

Best game so far for Hunter. His ability to get down court on the break and score off the offensive rebound is becoming a real weapon.

Q was listed as the Suns starting center and grabbed 8 rebounds. If they do this very often, the Suns could end up with the shortest starting center in the NBA in 40 years (although he may not be much shorter than Wes Unseld who played in the 70's). The weird part is that the Suns killed the Jazz on the boards 50 - 39.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What I was asking was did he actually start at C


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

On the radio, McCoy said that Q, Marion and Amare were up front, with JJ and Nash in the Back court.

Amare defended the Center, and played the center position, so it doesn't matter where they started. And if Q did start at Center, then we may have the third best 5 in the league.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

Hello! I'm brave, aren't I?

Just wanted to say congrats on the performance. I don't think it's important about who you beat, and who you don't beat in the preseason, but your overall form IS important. The fact the the Suns have won 3 of 3 is likely to suggest that they will be good this year. 

Luckily for us, this score doesn't count for much, but I don't want to see that sort of score again this year.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Wait we won 4 of 4 not 3 of 3.


----------

